# Has anyone been a WAS or the BS when the WA went to live with the OP and then Recon?



## SteveK

Just curious if anyone was a WAS or had one and the spouse after they had their fun returned to the Marriage.

Was the Reconciliation fulfilling?

Are you still together?

Why did you return?

Did the OP show you the world , show you what a better life they have etc...?

If your a woman and returned or the husband of such a woman it would be great if you could point that out.

Finally, are you still together?


----------



## Conrad

SteveK said:


> Just curious if anyone was a WAS or had one and the spouse after they had their fun returned to the Marriage.
> 
> Was the Reconciliation fulfilling?
> 
> Are you still together?
> 
> Why did you return?
> 
> Did the OP show you the world , show you what a better life they have etc...?
> 
> If your a woman and returned or the husband of such a woman it would be great if you could point that out.
> 
> Finally, are you still together?


Steve,

With all due respect, you are driving yourself nuts.


----------



## happy as a clam

Steve,

After all your comments on your other thread(s) about "finally getting it," I am sitting here in disbelief that you would even post this question.

I agree with Conrad. You're going to end up in the psych ward if you keep pursuing these endless "what-ifs."


----------



## nickgtg

SteveK said:


> Just curious if anyone was a WAS or had one and the spouse after they had their fun returned to the Marriage.
> 
> Was the Reconciliation fulfilling?
> 
> Are you still together?
> 
> Why did you return?
> 
> Did the OP show you the world , show you what a better life they have etc...?
> 
> If your a woman and returned or the husband of such a woman it would be great if you could point that out.
> 
> Finally, are you still together?


:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## SteveK

Only started this to convince myself to move on!


----------



## WolverineFan

I apologize but I don't know what most of the abbreviations even mean! I am not a newbie but can't we use some full length words? I get the jist of the issue but not 100% clear. I do know this, however, a marriage relationship is exclusive and if one of the participants decides that he/she will not be exclusive then that marriage is over. There is nothing wrong with, when led by God, to pray seek His face and ask Him to bring the straying partner to their senses. But even relationship with God is a choice a person has to make. Soooo, the moral of the story is - you can only control yourself. Hope it all works out.


----------



## Mmdog60

I'm new to this, what are...

WAS
BS
WA
OP .. I assume OP is other person?


----------



## SteveK

WolverineFan said:


> I apologize but I don't know what most of the abbreviations even mean! I am not a newbie but can't we use some full length words? I get the jist of the issue but not 100% clear. I do know this, however, a marriage relationship is exclusive and if one of the participants decides that he/she will not be exclusive then that marriage is over. There is nothing wrong with, when led by God, to pray seek His face and ask Him to bring the straying partner to their senses. But even relationship with God is a choice a person has to make. Soooo, the moral of the story is - you can only control yourself. Hope it all works out.



WALK AWAY SPOUSE (WAS) BETRAYED SPOUSE (BS) OTHER PERSON (OP) RECONCILED (R)

Scary thing is the two Dolts are saying god brought them together in the Holy land. Their in a rebirth. They are the Messiahs chosen ones, it is such a miss use of God and religion its disgusting.


----------



## SteveK

happy as a clam said:


> Steve,
> 
> After all your comments on your other thread(s) about "finally getting it," I am sitting here in disbelief that you would even post this question.


I agree with Conrad. You're going to end up in the psych ward if you keep pursuing these endless "what-ifs."

You Are So Right I sometimes feel like all the would of should a of could ofs and what-ifs are circling in my brain to the detriment of my health and sanity


----------



## FrustratedFL

Would you really want someone back who has done such things? I certainly would not. 

A lifetime of checking phone records, searching car, following her and spying on social networks. That is no life my friend.

She showed her true colors. PERIOD! Romancing the situation and living in a dream world waiting for the cheater to return is not the answer. This IS God's gift to you. Now you need to stop the mental abuse and merry go round of thoughts and just say to yourself...

"Glad I see her true self. 
She is not the same person I have known and I need to find my true happiness within myself and start a new life for ME!!"

good luck!


----------



## WhiteRaven

SteveK said:


> Just curious if anyone was a WAS or had one and the spouse after they had their fun returned to the Marriage.
> 
> Was the Reconciliation fulfilling?
> 
> Are you still together?
> 
> Why did you return?
> 
> Did the OP show you the world , show you what a better life they have etc...?
> 
> If your a woman and returned or the husband of such a woman it would be great if you could point that out.
> 
> Finally, are you still together?


You still thinking about R? Someone shoot me


----------



## SteveK

FrustratedFL said:


> Would you really want someone back who has done such things? I certainly would not.
> 
> A lifetime of checking phone records, searching car, following her and spying on social networks. That is no life my friend.
> 
> She showed her true colors. PERIOD! Romancing the situation and living in a dream world waiting for the cheater to return is not the answer. This IS God's gift to you. Now you need to stop the mental abuse and merry go round of thoughts and just say to yourself...
> 
> "Glad I see her true self.
> She is not the same person I have known and I need to find my true happiness within myself and start a new life for ME!!"
> 
> good luck!


*Thanks!
the thing is why does she do this crap(taken from my private section thread), I know where she is I know who she is with instead of her kids for the holidays.
*
*R U alive? Don't forget invisiline appt. R U and S15 ok? I'm in New Mexico.*


----------



## SteveK

WhiteRaven said:


> You still thinking about R? Someone shoot me


I started this thread a while ago...I stopped posting on it..

I thought it was locked..

You don't need to get shot..

I am just waiting for the day OM kicks her to the curb and shes all alone and lonely and my kids don't want her anymore either..

She will be to old and used to even play the local Cougar!!
:lol:


----------



## FrustratedFL

Good luck SteveK! 

Many of us including myself have been there. In the beginning when he abandoned his family, I thought he would come back and kept hoping. Everytime my exH was nice to me in a text or conversation, I would think we was missing me. HOW WRONG I WAS!

It was guilt. Nothing more. He was not remorseful and still went arounf town with his 4X dui mistress. It took a LONG time for me to emotionally detach from him. I know how hard it is and how each day brought new thoughts. 

one day at a time... I still have days where I feel misty eyed and cannot believe where we are but now I dont even know my ex.


----------



## caladan

SteveK said:


> I started this thread a while ago...I stopped posting on it..
> 
> I thought it was locked..
> 
> You don't need to get shot..
> 
> I am just waiting for the day OM kicks her to the curb and shes all alone and lonely and my kids don't want her anymore either..
> 
> She will be to old and used to even play the local Cougar!!
> :lol:


None of your business. 

This just shows you're still too much invested in here whereabouts. Get over it, move on. The only feeling I expect from you toward her is apathy.


----------

